# MARSOC 10 Week Program Partner



## GhillieDude08 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm in Camp Lejeune if anybody wants to join me in starting the program.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 31, 2017)

Doube post. Give people some time to respond.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 31, 2017)

@GhillieDude08 is cool and has knows how the site works.  Unlikely the double-post was purposeful; more likely a glitch from his cel phone.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 31, 2017)

Gotcha. Just saw the two with different titles, same content.

ETA: My bad, same titles. Long day. I apologize to both of you.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Sep 1, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Gotcha. Just saw the two with different titles, same content.
> 
> ETA: My bad, same titles. Long day. I apologize to both of you.


My bad. It double posted on my phone.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 3, 2017)

GhillieDude08 said:


> My bad. It double posted on my phone.


Fixed.


----------

